# Could it be???? Has my MOJO returned???



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Having had a few crazy weeks at work, and with yak withdrawal sydrome (YWS) starting to take hold of me, I made the executive decision yesterday to have a 'sanity day' off from work. It just so happened that the day dawned with sunny skies and no wind, so I got the kids ready for school and then packed up the yakkin gear ready to hit my local estuary, Port Hacking.

A quick stop at the tackle shop to replenish the kit with some gulp worms and jig heads and a few pilchards for bait, and I was on the water by around 10.30am.

After a short paddle I stopped to cast a few sp's in around some pontoons and oyster covered rocks, and then noticed a bit of surface activity nearby from something herding small baitfish. Despite chucking everything at it, I couldn't tempt a bite 

Proceeded to troll again and bang, the rod with my deep diving hard body lure goes off. A nice bit of weight and a spirited fight from a siilver trevally and the first fish of the day is in the yak. This one is 38cm and a nice size for my kids dinner so he's into the bag  I lobbed a few casts into the same area with the gulp worm, and came up tight on another blurter, this one a bit smaller, but he's into the bag as well 8) 









I carried on trolling lures and flicking worms under all the pontoons and enjoying the day whilst silently applauding my decision to take the morning off and go fishing. Happy days. :lol: :lol: 









Rounding the point of Yowie Bay my rod bends over again, and despite feeling like a huge lump of seaweed has attached itself to my lure, there is the faintest sign of a kick on the line :? Bringing it to the boat I notice a massive shape emerging from the depths. Stingray? Flattie??

nope, MEGA TOADFISH :shock: :shock: :shock:










After getting my lure back, and releasing the fat ugly bugger back to the depths, I rounded the next corner into Gymea Bay and burleyed up with the bait shop pillys for a few nice livebaits. Rigged one up and sent him overboard in the hope that one of the large shapes on my sounder would eat him (a school of something big would cruise through every 5 minutes showing on my sounder) but they wouldn't touch anything.

Decided to do one trolling lap of the bay and headed off towards some birds sitting on the surface in the distance. On approach, a massive school of baitfish erupted off to my right, so I grabbed the rod with my 5" soft plastic stickbait and lobbed it into the fray. After a half dozen turns of the handle, BANG, I came up tight on a fish that started peeling the 6lb braid off the little shimano at a rate of knots :lol: As it started circling under the yak I knew it was a bonito and as he swam alongside, a quick tail grab had him on board....You bewdy, sashimi for dinner! 8)










A few more casts produced nothing, so off again and after 50 metres, the trolled rod goes off HARD. Whoah, this fish has some go!!, and I notice a fat lump of salmon erupt from the water 50 metres away. I kept pressure on the fish so as not to let him throw the hooks and despite half a dozen more spectaculatr leaps, and my several gumby efforts at trying to boat him  , I finally got him onboard. 60cm of fat salmon.  Not quite a yak PB, but a bloody solid fish and GOOD FUN from the yak!


















By this time it was later than expected (why does time always fly when you're on the water?) and I put on my 'fast trolling' lures and started back on the 3-4km paddle back to the launch spot. However no sooner than I had rounded the first point, WHACK,,,,,on again. HOW GOOD IS THAT!

This fish started circling under the yak, and I had soon boated a new species and new PB in the yak, a Watsons Leaping Bonito. This little fella sure lived up to his name and went absolutely beserk when I got him out of the water, and started bouncing and leaping around between my legs :shock: I finally got a towel over his head and spared myself a treble to the nuts... :roll: Nothing was going to spoil this day!










Whoah, my fish keeper bag was getting heavy now!

Rounding the final corner and the rod goes off AGAIN... Crikeys, this is getting boring :roll: ,,, NO ITS NOT, THIS IS UNREAL! Another spirited little trevally, and fish number 6 into the bag.










What a day.....I think my MOJO is BACK!

*YEAH BABY......* 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

more pics


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome work Dave - that's an great bag of fish, a bit of everything. Love it when days happen like that!


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Welcome back MOJO! nice day out on the bay! some nice results there Dave!

That toad fish looks massive! never seen them bigger than about 2" long

Ash


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

It's quite obvious what has happened here - the last trip report we got from Kraley was on the 22nd april and his sole capture is quoted below...since then he has been ominously quiet.



kraley said:


> ...At clontarf, tho - I caught a 32cm Frigate Mackerel that gave me some good fun on the light gear. He took a 3" powerminnow in Clear that I was just trolling along on the light rod. I tossed him back since he wasn't bleeding (anyone notice that tuna's really usually bleed to death when hooked?) and he swam away...


Yeah he took a 3" powerminnow and he swam away but what he didn't tell us is that he took a powerminnow AND Daves/Kraleys Mojo and he yeah he swam away but if Kraley was listening closely he would have heard him swim away CHUCKLING.

We can only come to the logical conclusion that this lowlife scum frigate mackeral then went out to a shady nightspot to celebrate by trawling for unspuspecting lady frigate mackeral while getting all hopped up on fermented whitebait. Upon having no luck he has obviously roused trouble with another lowlife bludger who have had themselves a brawl - the mackeral obviously having imbibed too much of said whitebait has lost and the silver trevally has stolen the Mojo.

The silver trevally over the following 9 or so days has meandered his way to Port Hacking where he has heard the is a dodgy second hand outlet that trades in blackmarket Mojos - feeling peckish he's hit a lil fish down deep for a snack and WULLAH Dave has reclaimed his MOJO. This obviously stands up to intense scientific scutiny as Dave has gone on to fill his bag with a great feed.

it's obviously the same trevally cause I can see it in his eye.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sweet report Davey, what a ripper read, and what a bag of fish!   Glad your Mojo has returned with a vengeance - maybe it just went on holiday for a while and returned, revitalised, for an assault on the local piscatorial populace :wink:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

what a blast Davey, an absolute rippa session and some TOP bloody fish. Yes i would definietly say you got your Mojo back with a vengence.

Beaut pictures and great report..Well done.


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah great read about a great day... made my boring day at work a little brighter!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> I can't believe you took advantage of my weakened condition to repossess your mojo. I paid JT good money for the thing and I demand some compensation!


Ken,,,,, talk to the hand......  :wink: As Scotty Beefs has so skilfully deduced, I now have my MOJO back, and I have YOURS TOO!!!!

Bwahhahhahhhahhaaaaaa   

ps,.. I applied ANOTHER AKFF sticker just a few days ago. First time out with it on the yak, and this was the result. Looks like I finally got a sticker from the good batch!!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

What a ripper Dave.

BTW, I'll take Ken's mojo off your hands at lunch on Friday. Seem to have misplaced mine so will use Ken's until I find it again.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Peril said:


> What a ripper Dave.
> 
> BTW, I'll take Ken's mojo off your hands at lunch on Friday. Seem to have misplaced mine so will use Ken's until I find it again.


no worries dave, it's all yours. If I give it back to Ken he'll only drop it overboard anyway...... :roll:


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Good work Davey...... Happy to see your MOJO is back in action... I agree with squidder it was obviously just off on holiday, so will your MOJO be joining you for the Forster assult?
Pauly


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

That's quite a haul Dave. I'm glad to see that the MOJO is back in the right hands.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Great session Davey , good to see Hacking firing , your report has fired me up to get into it , if your MOJO ever has children , can i have one of the pups :wink: , you see its obvious now what has been happening, you obviously have the mid mid week model of MOJO, and these don't work well on weekends   , so the only answer is more mid week fishing :lol: :lol:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Love it Davey,

Well done on a fine haul, got to love sushimi just a squeeze of lime and a splash of kikkoman soya sauce and your in business.

Milt,


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Onya Davey - After all those weeks it all came together - Congratulations on the Mojo return.''


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

great work and great report, what a way to regain your MOJO.
Col.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice day off work Davey, great report and pics, dont go wearing out that mojo before Forster! Some competion hopefuls there aswell, U having another day off next week!


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Great haul Dave.....................nice day out. Well done.


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah I think it's safe to say your MOJO's back and back with VENGANCE :wink:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Ya this weeks official akff slickster DaveyG...whatta float


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

fantastic, but it looks like you may have found more than one mojo, in which case the other one is mine, please return!!!

good stuff
Kerry


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

great session Dave, well done.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

nice work there mate !!!

I'm also suffering from YWS . :?

... havent had a fish i 3 wks, my last outing at Balmoral produce 2 small choppers 

never had much of a Mojo myself.....but gotta put some hours on the water before Forster trip


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dave a trip like that erases the bad memories..ripper mate


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Well done Davey, that's one hell of a sick day :roll: . Trevally, bonito & salmon - that some fishing action!

Taking a sickie obviously worked as we can all see you sure feel a LOT better now!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTMwKCAAAA3fgAASQKMACCgAGAAuh5+gIABUU0AAAA0GqZplB6TEwj1GjgEMhMpvl12qNzHex5KEYOeCw2PKBB6fzZqt+Lq/g+HGRZYIEYcLPOHxdyRThQkDMwKCAA==


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Yes, I'd say that mojo of yours have returned with avengence! Great report and top effort.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Well done Davey, and congratualtions on making it back to the majors.

The beer tomorrow is going to taste especially good for you by the sounds.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey Dave - the HoF needs updating, that silver trevally goes 2nd


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Sorry to come in late, but NICE SESSION!
Awesome colors on these two, and impressive speciation overall!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

yes Zed - the Watsons Leaping Bonito sure has great colourations - a cross betrween a zebra and a cheetah (stripes and spots) with a contrasting black dorsal fin - it really is a striking fish.

unlucky for them that they taste so good. :shock: :wink:


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Love the report and the various types of fish caught.

I was interested in the salmon that you caught. I will buy a lure tomorrow similar to yours and se if I canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t get one myself. I have caught quite a few off the beach but never caught one of the yak so will give it a go.

If I get one it will be a lot of fun.

I will add a pick of some salmon that we caught last time we went out and you will see what I mean.

Looking at the weather it will be a good day Sunday so will keep you posted as to how I go.

I love the forum.

Wattie


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

haha love the smug look on that cats face, thinkin thats HIS dinner!

great catch too!


----------

